

The Wilderness Downtown: A future of Internet Music Videos - magicseth
http://www.thewildernessdowntown.com/
This is the most evocative use of APIs I've ever seen.
======
magicseth
This is the most evocative use of APIs I've ever seen. The power to make art
personalized is something that is very hard to do over the internet in an
interesting way. I enjoyed this tremendouslyh.

------
st0p
It's been a long time since an internet art project has left me speechless.
Even ignoring the technical merits of this site, this is beautfull.

------
pointillistic
Truly a new art is born. Chris Mil is responsible for some truly innovative
videos check out his video with Gnrals Barkley.

